# Do you let your dog walk outside?



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Since Miko is after all a dog (although its hard to believe at times), we definitely let him walk outside (and run/play in grass). Since he has had surgery and needs to be confined, he has been miserable at home. We try to take him outside still but don't really let him walk so he won't get excited and run. I have read on the other forum, that some people NEVER let their dogs walk outside (not even in their yard). I just wondered how common is this? I know its a toy breed, but don't these dogs still enjoy the outdoors? Walking/being outside brings Miko such joy that I would never want to deprive him of it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi loves to play outside. I can't imagine not letting her play outside. Now that it is nice outside I practically have to drag her back into the building.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 28 2005, 03:29 PM
> *Lexi loves to play outside.  I can't imagine not letting her play outside.  Now that it is nice outside I practically have to drag her back into the building.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57713*


[/QUOTE]

Same here. Phoebe LOVES it. She runs in circles so fast I cant keep up with her and only stops long enough to grab bird poo when available!









My Holli also spent alot of time outdoors, as much as I could give her.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Baxter loves going outside. He is usually at my feet at the door to race me out. We play out a lot but boy does him seem be a dirt magnet. lol


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Its great to hear that people do let their dogs walk outside!!!!



> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Apr 28 2005, 01:52 PM
> *I know exactly what thread you are talking about and something strikes me as not right.  I couldn't imagine not letting a dog walk.  As much as I love Toby, I don't always have the time nor the arms available to carry him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57724*


[/QUOTE]

Nichole,

I totally agree. I also think that Miko would rather not be carried! He loves to sniff (and get totally dirty)!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tunder is not paper trained so he goes outside to potty. But other than that he does go for the occasional walk. He loves to be on the ground excepted in crowed places or places he feels a little nervous about then he wants UP.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex makes his round outside in the closed yard every day. He loves to. We don't go for walks in the neighborhood because I am the lazy one and in the summer time it's way too hot and humid for that.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

It depends on weather condition, where we are going, the time of the day..etc.

I would say that Paris gets to go outside maybe 2-3x a week. Each trip would be about 15~30 mins max. We usually go for an afternoon stroll in the park behing our home. I don't let him run around in the leaves or roll around on the grass much because I have seen where other pet owners don't pick up their waste, and have heard from my neighbors that they can get ticks from the woodsy area of the park. So Paris and I mainly walk on the paved paths. 

I would let him out more if we owned our own home because then I can control the quality of the yard (if that makes any sense...







) and know there are minimal dangers in the area/// I don't like the unknown...









However, I think Paris thinks of these short trips as a treat and we both enjoy it. I pack a little water, some treats, and of course, waste bags. After so much walking, we would stop and sit on the bench. I would check his little paws and face to make sure there are no funny stuff stuck to them (he sniffs the ground) and give him a little treat and water. We'd then walk some more and then go home. 

I think of it as my reflection time and quality time with Paris... Am I







?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

We have a huge fenced in back yard and a upper deck that goes in front of the house and wraps all the way around the side of the house,then we have a lower deck.My babies LOVE it outside and when the weather permits you will find them in the yard or sunning on one of the decks.Course if Im not out there they have to come check on me alot,but its back outside then!!!I cant imagine ppl. that never let their babies feet touch the ground.So sad for the babies


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

Buddy loves to go outside he thinks everything he sees he owns so he has alot of work to do to make sure that nothing else is on his kindgom, its alot of Hush Buddy, Hush Buddy, to give the people living around here some peace, but we have no one real close so I let him think he is the king. So you can guess how much he likes being outside. Outside and food are just about equal, in his world.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Jean loves going outside. We spend so much of our time in our backyard and I love watching her run in circles, chasing leaves, and the cats







- they love her too though-they let her know if there not in the mood to play. Walks-not so much-I'm always afraid of a big dog not leashed coming after us....We have a cat door and I'm so surprised she doesn't go out more by herself but she prefers to go out with me







 -we lock it though if we have to leave her home. One thing I am learning though-she definitely needs a shorter coat because she's starting to get mats even though I brush her everyday (which she hates).......


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i walk mine for about an hour two times a day. they LOVE walking. they definitely hated it during their surgery times.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

They love to go outside, they play in the yard and in the house. I have a fenced yard and a doggie door. They have torpedo runs in and out of the house! I keep them cut shorter in the spring and summer so they can enjoy life.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar loves to go on walks outside


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey loves it outside! I am potty training her to ring a bell to potty outside and I'm noticing now she'll ring it just to get outside to play! But I just fiqured out this week (put 2 +2 together) that she will not potty in the rain. I take her out and think she must not have to go, and think I'll just try again later - then as soon as we come in she goes right on the floor. She doesn't want to take the time in the rain to potty. Not sure what we're going to do about that one!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

We spend alot of time outside. Can't get Harley to come in.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles will run around in circles and then stop on a dime .... SNIFF... SNIFF... EAT.... SNIFF. He has no control over smells and rabbit/bird poop they are like drugs to him. We can't even go on brisk walks for him sniffing.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

The Joy that Teddy has when we head out the door every day is worth millions. That joy propells me home and I look forward to seeing him so happy. He knows the routine...and checks all the same spots every day. It is like someone else said - Teddy believes that the park we live on is his kingdom and he must inspect regularly. 

I love taking him and love watching his strut...so darn cute it has to put a smile on your face even on the worst office days.

S


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sometimes the things we forget about our Malts are they are dogs *gasp*, the instincts they possess are ones we cant break, if we deny them their most basic of livelihood then we break a species altogether, I would never prevent Sampson or Maggie from being outside, they get dirty, they get allergies, they get wet and it makes them stink (sometimes) BUT, they get sun, they get air, they get freedom and they get happy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Since we live on the water, our yard isn't fenced. Sassy, Sadie and Jolie have to go out on a leash. Consequently only Jolie goes out regularly. At our daughter's new condo, she has a courtyard and Sadie and Sassy love being outside, nosing around and getting dirty. I wish I could see them chasing each other in a big ole' fenced in yard!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Apr 28 2005, 07:16 PM
> *sometimes the things we forget about our Malts are they are dogs *gasp*, the instincts they possess are ones we cant break, if we deny them their most basic of livelihood then we break a species altogether, I would never prevent Sampson or Maggie from being outside, they get dirty, they get allergies, they get wet and it makes them stink (sometimes) BUT, they get sun, they get air, they get freedom and they get happy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's exactly what I mean!! If people never let their Malts go outside, aren't these dogs' missing out on what should be a part of their life? Its also much safer to never let your skin kids go outside, but that would be against the law!!

Of course a yard that you know is clean is obviously much better than a park but they still need something! I have been feeling so guilty that our baby can't walk and play outside (as he normally does on a daily basis) and I am shocked that people would willingly never let their dogs go outside.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I take Baby Gizmo outside everyday for a couple of hours to give him some exercise. In the winter he lets me know when it is time to come in which doesn't take very long. He has a friend Buddy (daushound) which he plays with everyday. He lets me know when Buddy is outside. They are in the window whinning until I let Baby Gizmo go out.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut goes out all the time. On the days that I just don't have time or the weather is bad, you can see him eyeing the hook where I keep his leash and harness







Once he hears his dog tags jingle, he sits by the door waiting







He absolutely loves playing in the snow too. We don't have a yard, so it's mostly walks for us (the dog park is way to gross), but at my bf's all three dogs run and play in the fenced in yard. I made my bf check every inch of the fence to make sure there were no gaps or loose areas where any of the dogs could get loose







I hate it when they get all dirty and stinky, but they're dogs and dealing with that is part of being a dog owner


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I live on a few acres and Tini loves to run around. I took her out yesterday and let her off the leash and was running around with her... of course her favorite spot became the bonfire pit.







She jumped in there, layed down, rolled around... she came out *BLACK*! I wish I had my camera...she got RIGHT in the bath... I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is my first little dog so I have treated her like a dog since I adopted her. I don't think she ever got to go out before because she didn't know how to walk on a leash and refused to walk on grass, but she got the hang of it quickly! 

I don't have a fenced yard so I leash walk her several times a day. She loves her walks. I can't imgaine her not being able to go outside. The Pet Psychic once described going for a walk as to a dog what checking our mailbox is to us. It's how they get "messages", by sniffing. It's especially important for Lady to go for her walks because of her arthritis. Besides being good for her body, I think going outside is good for their minds. Lady is calm and quiet in any situation. I have a friend whose Maltese are really hyper about strangers, strange dogs and bark constantly at every little noise coming from outside because they have never been out or really socialized.

Of course, they do get dirtier. We get the worst pollen here in North Carolina and I have to fill up the sink every time I take Lady out and wash her up to her armpits when we get in. The pollen is almost over, but now we've got the "squigglies" from the oak trees all over. She gets covered with them and some of them get woven into her hair between her legs or under her belly if I don't pull them all out!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 29 2005, 08:12 AM
> *I live on a few acres and Tini loves to run around. I took her out yesterday and let her off the leash and was running around with her... of course her favorite spot became the bonfire pit.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh no!







haha That's kind of funny, what a lil' turkey!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

I have to admit, I am one of those people who NEVER lets her fur babies walk on the ground or in stores. I know they are dogs but its just a choice that I've made. They go on errands with me but they are held at all times. I really don't let too many other people even hold them (especially my tiny Yorkie). 

My girls will go outside but I hold them the entire time. I would say that my biggest issue with having them in the grass is the fear of bugs and/or fleas. I have this thing with bugs that you wouldn't believe. I wouldn't go into our basement once just because there was a rather large spider on the wall and my husband wasn't there to get it. Sad but true. Then there is the issue of them being mistaken as prey by the large birds in our area (bald eagles, wild turkey buzzards, etc.).

We are working on getting our backyard fenced in this summer. Since we will have a deck too, I'm trying to get my husband to screen in the area under the deck and then treating the area for bugs so that the girls can go out without we worrying about fleas or large birds.

Again, I don't anyone who lets their Malts walk outside is wrong. This is just my personal choice.


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

jongee loves going outside for walks, sometimes she carries her collar in her mouth telling me she wants to go outside

i take her shopping and errands with me too but mostly she likes being carried in her bag if shes in a strange environment

i too was scared of her catching dieases/bugs from outside and from the grass but if u see how happy jongee is when shes outside how can i not let her play outside?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 28 2005, 06:12 PM
> *I could not imagine not letting them outside to romp and play.  They both love the outdoors to be outside in the yard.  If I am not out with them they frequently come to the door and say come out with us LOL
> 
> Walks oh they Love their walks, we have to use different words or letters LOL but they are learning those too!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I said it before but I want to say it again. Vaccinating your dogs does not make them immune to parvo. I am living proof of that. It will lessen the severity and chance of getting it but they are NOT immune to parvo.


Edit: by dogs I mean under 1 year of age.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

I said it before but I want to say it again. Vaccinating your dogs does not make them immune to parvo. I am living proof of that. It will lessen the severity and chance of getting it but they are NOT immune to parvo.


Edit: by dogs I mean under 1 year of age.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58159
[/QUOTE]


And I have that same thought in the back of my mind each time I even consider letting them out as mine are still young (only one has just recently turned a year old). That's why I was saying I was making plans for our yard to make a good, clean area for them to play in but walking about all over would drive me crazy with worry (at least while they're still young anyway) but I know, they are DOGS. I'll have to try repeating that to myself


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gigimom_@Apr 29 2005, 07:12 AM
> *I have to admit, I am one of those people who NEVER lets her fur babies walk on the ground or in stores. I know they are dogs but its just a choice that I've made. They go on errands with me but they are held at all times. I really don't let too many other people even hold them (especially my tiny Yorkie).
> 
> Again, I don't anyone who lets their Malts walk outside is wrong. This is just my personal choice.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57960*


[/QUOTE]

I'm like u. But I let Princess walk outside with her shoes on. I don't like strangers touching her either.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

well... Kodie is an indoor dog. He is trainned to go potty inside too... BUT... I do take him on walks! If its real cold outside or just nasty outside.. we DONT go out.. but on nice days i try to walk kodie. I dont let him just run around my back yard because I was advised by my vet NOT to because of kodie's size and such. When we go to NYC I take kodie's bag and hes in it but when we arent in a crowded area I let kodie walk around there too! He loves it! Honestly... Kodie loves to walk outside but if its not nice outside.. he doesnt even wanna go out... soo I guess the vet is right about kodie wont do good in bad weather conditions so train him to go potty inside.


----------

